# What kind of dust collection system do you use?



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm putting this question on the woodturners forum since the vast majority of my sawdust and shavings is produced while turning on my Jet 1642, primarily bowls. I also have a Grizzly 10" table saw, Rikon 14" bandsaw, 12" thickness planer, router table, and a drill press. I've gotten by so far hooking my shop vac up to the router table and thickness planer, and shoveling a large trash bag full of shavings from under and around the lathe every week or two. I just bought a Jet 1632 drum sander and think its time to add a dust collection system. I think most units have a 4" connection and that would work with all of these tools.

Space is a bit of an issue in my workshop, so a unit that is mobile and requires a limited amount of floor space would be best. My fellow Lumberjocks have given great advice to other questions in the past and I'd appreciate feedback here.

Thanks in advance, everyone!

Ron


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I use a broom and dustpan.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd say with the drum sander a DC is an absolute must, in fact it may not work as well without it. Anyway, on to the lathe: what I have is a floor sweep next to mine, it gets used for the shavings. If I'm sanding, I have a "Big Gulp" dust hood hooked to a 4" line that I try to position in some fashion to provide air movement to capture that dust. This would work a lot better if I could get one with a 6" hose connection, as it is I can (sometimes) get a majority of the sanding dust, but never as much as I want.


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Just clarifying my original question: I'm interested to hear what brand, HP, CFM, etc. you find useful. Also, I see reference to dust separators. Is that a must-have as well?

Thanks again Lumberjocks!

Ron


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I have an older basic Grizzly G1029 2hp. I upgraded the bags to a cannister and use 6" mains to 4" drops, and added a remote on/off several years ago. IIRC, it's got a 12" impeller, and claims ~ 1600CFM. I used to have a trash can separator on it, but once I switched to the 6" mains and cannister, it just sucked the trash can clean. One of these days I'll build a Phil Thien style separator.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Ron … I have an Oneida cyclone hooked up to my Jet DC650. See: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3242

The DC650 is equipped with a .5 micron canister and a bag that collects the fine dust. Just a guesstimate, but I would say 99% of the chips, shavings, and duct winds up in the trash can under the cyclone.

The cyclone has a 4" line that I connect to a Bug Gulp on a stand right behind the lathe. This same 4" hose is moved between the lathe, my tablesaw, bandsaw, jointer, planer, and drum sander.

Yes, I am dragging the hose around a good bit, but with the small (650cfm) DC, I don't think there would be any advantage in running overhead pipes. When SWMBO increases my allowance, I plan to buy a new DC and install it in a storage room adjacent to the shop.

I really appreciate the cyclone when I am turning larger pieces … the trash can is much easier to manage than a bag on the dust collector.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

The 2 hp Harbor Freight DC is a pretty popular unit.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I use three HF 2hp units two of them are mounted outside which I highly recommend mounting them outside to save floor space,reduce noise. and to eliminate the need for high end filtration add on's.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I use the Harbor Freight 2hp unit as well. Also have a Ridgid 16 gallon vacuum (5 claimed HP)


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I have a Oneida cyclone system as well, it is mounted on the main floor of the barn, my shop is in the loft, so all the ducting is under the floor.

Would never do it overhead again. Works great with gravity helping too!

Good luck with yours, you wil really appreciate it once you have it installed.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Mine is an Oneida cyclone, with a 5 HP motor. I've run 6" lines to everything I can…modifying the tools when I need too. My floor sweep is also 6", a home made job using a 6" HVAC boot.


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Is anyone using the Rikon 60-200B? It is a 2 hp, 1250 cpm unit and Woodcraft has it on sale this month for $299.99.

Lots of choices out there, and many sound like they would do the trick. Any feedback on this particular one will be appreciated.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Ron, these units are pretty much all the same, after all it's mostly a motor spinning an impeller. I looked at the Rikon and see it only has a 5 micron filtration, that would not be enough for me (BTDT). It lets the finest particles circulate back into the shop air. I would recommend you consider something that has 1 micron or better filtration. The Rikon does state that it has a curved impeller, that's not common and desirable (usually) because they move more air than straight vanes. But the 1250 CFM they quote (as well as most others) is about as accurate as the 6.5 HP your shop vac has! Still, you're looking at a very useable range of DC's, but look at them based on features; 2 HP (check the amperage, for example the HF is actually about 1.5HP) 12" impeller, 1 micron (or better) filtration. Consider whether you want bags or a canister, you could upgrade later but it will add to the total outlay. You could also upgrade the Rikon bag to a tighter one, but the bags can be expensive.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I can only say, take a look at the Rikon, take a picture if you like, then go look at the HF. I dare you to find one screw that is different. $139 v.s. $299 ? Not a tough decision for me.

And, yes, they are both 5 micron. You can buy a 1 micron bag, but a better solution is to replace the bag with a cartridge. Better surface to air ratio with a cartridge.
Or, do like A1Jim does and put the unit outside if you can afford the heat loss.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

broom/ dust pan  for turning ,has worked for over 40 years.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I have two DC's. A Ricon for my Lathe and which is 1hp and a Penn State 1.5hp for the other tools in the shop.

Arlin


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Charles … Your broom/dust pan is a lot quieter than my dust collector!


----------



## Kobra (Mar 13, 2013)

I considered the Harbor Freight version. But when I found out the impeller (or as they call it a "turbo fan") was made out of plastic, that was a deal breaker. Instead I went with the Grizzly G0583Z. You can read about it here.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Whoops … double post


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I've been using an old Delta 50-850 for about 15-16 years…..A couple of years ago, I added the Wynn canister filter, and plascic bottom bags…...Works pretty dang good….even after all these years…........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Lots of great feedback, as always.

Ron


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have a HF 2hp that works well. I have a 1hp Delta that…...well it does work somewhat.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Kobra
I don't know where the info that the HF 2hp collector has a plastic fan came from, but it is *dead wrong*.
I have one sitting in my shop and it is steel, put together with rivets.


----------



## toddl1962 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have the HF unit too. it is really about 1.5hp and, like Kobra said, has a steel impeller. With a pleated Wynn filter it will do great in filtering out the fines.


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

As a follow up to my fellow Lumberjocks, I did buy the Harborfreight unit. It was on sale for $179.00 and even after adding an accessory kit and two year extended warranty, it was less than $300. So far I am pretty happy with is and it is clearly doing the job.

Todd - can you tell me more about the pleated Wynn filter you mentioned? Where do I find one and how is it mounted in the DC, please?

Thanks to everyone for your valued feedback.

Ron


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I am pleased you got the collector.
I am curious why you did not get it with the coupon from any wood working magazine for $149.95.
That's how I got mine.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

I have been happy with this $795


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Ron … Here's a link to Wynn's website: http://wynnenv.com/woodworking-filters/

Their filters are top drawer.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

IMHO If you are not going to spend the money for a cyclone then the HF unit is the best buy for the buck.


----------



## JTJr (Jan 29, 2011)

Use a Delta 50-760 with a Phil Thein baffle as a separator to do dust collection when sanding and on some of the woods that produce fine dust. One day an upgrade to a Wynn filter. Small Cyclones are becoming so much more available nowadays, that I'd review them first, and then decide. Anything resembling a cyclone when I bought was way out of my price range. Phil's baffle is a very good separator for those into DIY. Google and then go to his site, and check out the many builds that have been done.

My shops pretty much like the OP's as far as tools and requirements. Too small as usual.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

A Do-All system. ;-)~


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Sometimes it needs help. I graciously provide some.


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

i just shovel the chips and shavings outside every 3-6 months and when the pile gets too big i dump them in my landscaping or use them in my big dog kennel


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have two DCs, Jet 1100 and Jet 1900. I bought the Wynn filters for both of the collectors. Right now I am only using the 1100 as I have just moved and built a new shop and nothing is really set up. Eventually I will set up the 1900 with the eBay cyclone and the 1100 will be dedicated to my table saw. I was able to get the Jet Vortex before they quit selling them and just added that. I am sure it works, but don't know how well at this time. I do use the Thien baffle trash can style and I am still impressed with how well it works. IMO using a DC 1.5 or larger you need some type of separation either a cyclone or the Thien baffle. I could get by with only the 1100, but it will be nice to get the 1900 set up. If I didn't have any I would get the HF and add the Wynn filter and Thien baffle.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I used to have a highly modified HF DC but I now use a Clear View

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46709

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46764


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Grizzly G1029 2hp with 12" impeller, a JDS cannister and 6" PVC mains.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a JDS-3100ck. My choices are limited by ceiling height, but it's made me very happy for 5-6 years.

I especially like the timed remote, and auto operating / reversing filter beater. The unit is so efficient, even 220 grit drum sander dust ends up in the main bin. I only have to empty the fine bag every 25-30 fillings of the drum.


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

I built my own cyclone.


----------



## bannerpond1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Jet Vortex piped to band saw and table saw. Big shop vac attached to drum sander. Rikon filter hanging from ceiling.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kobra*, I'm a bit confused, after viewing the review nowhere in there did I see anything about a plastic impeller as you stated. I'm another one up on the HF with metal fan, mine is metal and as a matter of fact I also broke out the inner cross member guard at the mouth to allow larger stuff to pass through just for the reason of the metal fan not having to worry and now I no longer have to deal with clogged hoses at the mouth of the unit.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I use a Clear Vue with 6" PVC main line, and 6" all the way to the tools where possible. The CFM advantage is significant if you can modify the port to 6", provided you have a DC that is powerful enough to keep the air speed up through a 6" pipe.

You're absolutely right about needing a dust collector with a drum sander. I can't imagine running a drum sander without at least some DC.


----------

